# Same ole back porch... new swing



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

s w e e t


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Great idea..Working on a design for a new rack for this fall..if not before..I was getting on the ferry for Ocracoke this fall...got behind a guy with a rack that..the entire rack would swing straight out to one side..It was a factory rack..can't rmember the brand...rack wasn't really to my liking... but the concept was cool.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

surfcast said:


> Great idea..Working on a design for a new rack for this fall..if not before..I was getting on the ferry for Ocracoke this fall...got behind a guy with a rack that..the entire rack would swing straight out to one side..It was a factory rack..can't rmember the brand...rack wasn't really to my liking... but the concept was cool.



Kinda like this???




























Git'r done!!!


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

hooker9, That is a unique idea. I like it. I also like shooter's rack. Shooters rack looks too big for the truck, which is definitely a safety issue. You can't see the taillights. It reminds me of following a vehicle with 4 bikes hanging off of the back and trying to see taillights through 4 sets of wheels. JMO. pelican man


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Just to get it straight*

Its not shooters rack . I believe it is some one elses.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep...like that..but the rack i saw wasn't as nice as that...


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Swinger*

Thanks for your replies. I've seen the swing out version....commercially made and seems to be a good idea....very costly however. I enjoy fishing right behind these holders and using my Jeep as a wind break...from either side.

hooker9


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

pelicanman said:


> hooker9, That is a unique idea. I like it. I also like shooter's rack. Shooters rack looks too big for the truck, which is definitely a safety issue. You can't see the taillights. It reminds me of following a vehicle with 4 bikes hanging off of the back and trying to see taillights through 4 sets of wheels. JMO. pelican man


Pic is deceiving......at a lower pic angle....the taillights ride right down the outside of the rack......no blockage!


Git'r done!!!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

catman32 said:


> Its not shooters rack . I believe it is some one elses.



HMMMM???


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Catman thought he had said that was my rack and was just saying it wasn't.
Ya beat me to the punch on the swing out, working on one now for a feller we did the design last week.

Sweeeeeeeeeet work bud


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Catman thought he had said that was my rack and was just saying it wasn't.
> Ya beat me to the punch on the swing out, working on one now for a feller we did the design last week.
> 
> Sweeeeeeeeeet work bud


Thanks Shooter!!!Catman.....didn't mean anathin' derogatory by the "HMMMM???" Shoulda put a "Smiley" up I guess! It's hard to tell peoples tone of voice or meaning on the puter!!!......as we all know from posts long ago!!! 

I did that one a year or so ago.....it's on a Swing-a-way receiver set-up....I didn't do the receiver....just mounted the rack to what he had purchased.......And might I add....ya'll are doing some fine work down there!!!!! Keep throwin' pipe at em!!!


Git'r done!!!


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

I guess I typed in the wrong name; but I didn't mean to cause a stir; but I did say that I liked the rack. I also said that from the picture that you can't see the taillights very well. I'm looking into getting a new aluminum rear rack made for the back of my truck camper. Trying to decide what I like, what I don't like and who I might want to make it!!! Since there is space under my camper(to haul firewood), I figure this rack should measure about 5' 6" X 7' wide. I have never personally met any of you guys, but I have been looking at your work. Git'r Done!!! pelican man


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Can tell ya one thing, STRIPASAURUS makes some of the cleanest racks going and since your already up in Yankie land  he may not be to far from ya.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Can tell ya one thing, STRIPASAURUS makes some of the cleanest racks going and since your already up in Yankie land  he may not be to far from ya.


Yankee land??? Ya know I'm a transplant from the south! LOL!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

pelicanman said:


> I guess I typed in the wrong name; but I didn't mean to cause a stir; but I did say that I liked the rack. I also said that from the picture that you can't see the taillights very well. I'm looking into getting a new aluminum rear rack made for the back of my truck camper. Trying to decide what I like, what I don't like and who I might want to make it!!! Since there is space under my camper(to haul firewood), I figure this rack should measure about 5' 6" X 7' wide. I have never personally met any of you guys, but I have been looking at your work. Git'r Done!!! pelican man



No stir Pelicanman!!! It's just hard to tell humorous sarcasm on the puter!!! Shooter and I speak on the phone now and again.....it's all good!!!


Git'r done!!!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

Hey now. I wasnt trying to be mean i was just letting it be known it wasnt a Shooter's rack. Trust me i know the quality you put out and it is awesome . I didnt mean to make you wonder Striper. Heck i havnt even taken pics of ours yet. We are putting finishing touches on ours. Thanks for the support.


----------

